# Aquasuite | Aquastream XT Ultra - Durchflussfehler zu gering?



## marduk (26. Januar 2009)

Hey,

hab eben meine Wakü eingebaut 

Läuft eingentlich alles super, doch bekomm in der Aquasuite nen Fehler:

"Durchflussfehler zu gering"


Durchflussalarm steht bei: 17,6 l/h - demnach is der Durchfluss unter 17,6l / h, dass kann doch nicht sein oder?

Komponenten:
- Heatkiller LT
- Aquastream XT Ultra
- 360er Nexxos Ultra
- DD 5 1/4 AGB


Danke!


----------



## nemetona (26. Januar 2009)

Du musst in der Aquasuite die richtige Pulszahl für deinen Durchflussmesser einstellen.
Was für einen Durchflussmesser nutzt du?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## marduk (26. Januar 2009)

Habe keinen Durchflussmesser, dachte das kann die Ultra Version?

Habe lediglich die oben genannten Komponenten drin.
Kreislauf:
AGB - Pumpe Einlass - Pumpe Auslass - CPU - Radi - AGB


----------



## nemetona (26. Januar 2009)

Nein, die Ultra bietet nur die Möglichkeit einen anzuschließen, ein Tempsensor ist integriert.
Dann musst du in der Aquasuite den Durchflussmesser deaktivieren, und die Fehlermeldung ist behoben.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## marduk (26. Januar 2009)

Okay, danke! Welche Durchflussmesser sind für die Pumpe geeignet?

Und ist es egal, wie ich meine Lüfter hinten anschließe an welche Steckplätze? Muss nicht einer auf den CPU-FAN vom Board als Tachosignal? Weil ich 3 Lüfter habe, und 3 Steckplätze!


----------



## nemetona (26. Januar 2009)

Es sollte jeder funzen welcher auf einen 3Pin Molex Stecker endet, oft steht beschrieben Aquaero kompatibel passt 100%.
Ich hatte an meiner AS diesen, im Moment benutze ich aber diesen.
Bei AT steht in der Beschreibung auch immer die Pulszahl welche in der Aquasuite einzustellen ist.

Gruß, Nemetona

P.S. beim 2. benötigst du die Adapter von 1/2" auf 1/4" und Dichtungen dazu


----------



## marduk (26. Januar 2009)

Danke!

Mit welcher Frequenz läuft die Pumpe denn so? 

Bei mir steht momentan:
Aktuelle Frequenz: 73,8 Hz
Ermittelte Maximalfrequenz: 73,8 Hz

Wassetemp: 22,1°c


----------



## nemetona (26. Januar 2009)

Sie läuft bestimmt im Automatikmodus, du kannst aber per Manueller Steuerung bis zu 100% fix einstellen, musst du probieren ob sich dadurch deine Temps verbessern.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## marduk (26. Januar 2009)

Probier grad rum. Wenn ich die maximale Pumpenfrequenz zurücksetze, steht 100 Hz da, dann geht die Pumpe hoch bis 73,6 Hz und fällt komplett ab, und das ist dann die neue maximale Pumpenfrequenz.

Ging die Pumpe bei noch höher?

MFG


----------



## D.I.Y (26. Januar 2009)

Die Pumpe läuft nur höher wenn es mehr Widerstand im Kreislauf gibt.


----------



## Equilibrium (26. Januar 2009)

Blödsinn, die Pumpe hat eine Max Frequenz und die kannst auch voll ausschöpfen. Allerdings wird die Pumpenelektronik auch was wärmer.


----------



## nemetona (26. Januar 2009)

Meine AS lief permanent bei 97-98 Hz, mein Kreislauf war auch deutlich Umfangreicher.
Aber wenn die sie in den manuellen Modus schaltest, müssten 100Hz anzuwählen sein.
Gruß, Nemetona

Edit: musst die Einstellung dann auch in der Pumpe sichern, sonst sind sie nach einen Neustart weg.


----------



## marduk (26. Januar 2009)

Also wenn ich manuelle Auswahl mache, geht die Frequenz hoch, aber bei 73 Hz bricht sie ab und fährt die frequenz wieder neu hoch bis zu 73 Hz dort bleibt sie stehen.


----------



## marduk (26. Januar 2009)

Hab hier mal nen Video gemacht, da könnt ihr sehen, das er nicht höher geht:

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## nemetona (26. Januar 2009)

Kannst du vieleicht mal nen Screenshot von der Aquasuite posten?

Gruß, Nemetona

Edit: Screenshot hat sich erledigt.
Ziehe nur den Regler auf 100%, kurz warten und dann übernimmt er die Frequenz, nicht auf Pumpenfrequenz zurücksetzen klicken.
Und setze mal die Mindestfrequenz auch auf 100 dann müsste sie voll laufen.


----------



## marduk (26. Januar 2009)

Hab ich gemacht.
Funktioniert auch nicht. Läuft maximal mit 73 Hz danach fällt sie ab und rauft sich wieder auf 73 Hz.


----------



## nemetona (26. Januar 2009)

Hast du die Mindestfrequenz auch auf 100Hz gestellt?
Da weis ich auch nicht weiter, vieleicht ist da was dran, das sie mehr Wiederstand brauch, keine Ahnung.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## marduk (26. Januar 2009)

Ja alles auf 100 Hz. Ich schau mal im Aquacomputer Forum!


----------



## nemetona (26. Januar 2009)

Gute Idee, die sollten es wissen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## steinschock (26. Januar 2009)

Das geht bei mir auch nicht.

100Hz ist die höchst mögliche Frequenz, dazu muss der widerstand hoch genug sein.
Bei mir ist bei ca. 78Hz Schluss.


----------



## marduk (26. Januar 2009)

Was hast du alles gekühlt mit deiner Wakü? Ich bisher nur die CPU!


----------



## steinschock (26. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ist es CPU + Graka + Singel + Trippelrad.

Jetzt kommt noch ein Singel Extrem und die NB dazu.

Mit der AT hast Du genug Durchfluss, die meisten Diskussionen sind recht sinnlos da der nutzen sehr gering ist.

Ich lass meine mit 64 Hz laufen, da sie so bei mir leise ist.
Die temp. hat sich nicht spürbar gegenüber 78 verändert.


----------



## marduk (26. Januar 2009)

Okay... 
hab grad ma seit ner Stunde Prime an...

Wassertemp: 25,7°c

Coretemp: 40/36/42/36

Realtemp: 36/36/31/31

Muss die Federspannung vom Heatkiller noch mit Schieblehre prüfen, mach ich wenn ich ausm Training wieder da bin...


----------



## marduk (6. Februar 2009)

Hey,

habe vor mir einen Durchflusssensor zu kaufen, jedoch stellt sich mir die Frage, welcher am Besten zu meiner Aquastream XT Ultra harmoniert?

Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen? Preis/Leistung sollte gut sein 

Danke!


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser ist mit am besten:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor Digmesa FHKUC 70 mit 10mm Schlautülle Durchflusssensor Digmesa FHKUC 70 71049

Sehr genau leise und bremst du Durchfluss kaum.


----------



## MrMazel23 (6. Februar 2009)

Hi klinke mich hier mal ein.
Mich interessiert das auch mit dem durchflussmesser!
Ersten brauch man den wirklich und zweitens wenn ja gibt es die auch für 13/10 schläuche?

Thx


----------



## nemetona (6. Februar 2009)

Der von Madz verlinkte passt auf alle Schläuche mit 10mm Innendurchmesser.
Die Wakü funzt auch ohne, benötigst ihn nur wenn dich dein Durchflusswert interessiert.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## MrMazel23 (6. Februar 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Der von Madz verlinkte passt auf alle Schläuche mit 10mm Innendurchmesser.
> Die Wakü funzt auch ohne, benötigst ihn nur wenn dich dein Durchflusswert interessiert.
> 
> Gruß, Nemetona


 

Danke  Nemetona


----------



## zettiii (6. Februar 2009)

Ja ich denke die Pumpe geht nur höher wenn wie bei nanometer mehr Wiederstand im Kreislauf ist.
Ich habe Magicool SLIM, EK Suprme und nen EK für die 8800GTX und ich komm auch nur auf max. 78Hz ^^


----------



## Black_Beetle (7. April 2012)

Musste das Ding jetzt nochmal ausgraben hier.

Ich habe auf meine Frage leider noch keine Antwort gefunden.

Habe in der Aquasuite die Pumpenfrequenz so eingestellt das sie auf 100 hz laufen soll. Komisch ist nur das die Pumpe bis auf 81hz hoch geht anschließend bei 47hz anfängt und erneut hoch fährt. Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit die Frequenz permanent fest zu setzen auf einen bestimmten Wert wie zum Beispiel auf 81hz ohne das sie von 47 hz beginnt?

Ist das vielleicht ne Schutzfunktion damit die Pumpenelektronik nicht durch brennt oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?

lg


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. April 2012)

Die Pumpe fährt immer wieder neu hoch wenn du die Frequenze höher setzt als möglich, die 81hz sind das maximale.
Also wenn du die Wunschfrequenz auf max.81hz stellst sollte die dann bei 81hz stehen bleiben und diesen Wert halten. Aber stell sie lieber etwas niedriger auf 75 oder so das reicht auch.


----------



## steinschock (7. April 2012)

So ist es.

Du kannst zw. 46 und max jeden Wert fest einstellen.

Bei mir ist es auch so das beim max-test auf 80 komme, das aber im normalbetrieb nicht immer geht.
Dann packt die  nur noch 78 und das spiel beginnt 

Also einfach z,B. 75 wählen und gut ist.
Da Durchfuss ect nichts bringt nehme ich da was am leisesten ist, bei mir 64.


----------



## zett750 (8. April 2012)

Morgen,

habe gerade mal etwas "herumgespielt"

Mindesfrequenz auf 100 und der PC startet neu..
Naja, die Maximale Frequenz wurde mit 82,3 Ermittelt, was auch völlig ausreichend ist.
Soviel zum Thema


----------



## Black_Beetle (8. April 2012)

Ahhhh na das werde ich später mal austesten. Danke erstmal für die Antworten. 

Absolut Top mit den 79 hz läufts durchweg. Danke



zett750 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> habe gerade mal etwas "herumgespielt"
> 
> ...


 
WAs hast du für Netzteil verbaut und was hast du alles dran hängen?


----------

